# Michael Kors Wallets- Let's see them!



## paula3boys

I would love to see your collection of wallets. We have seen so many gorgeous bags, but what about the wallets. How many do you have (and a picture would be great)? How many is too many? lol

My favorite is the Jet Set flat wallet. I want to get so many colors, but so far just have raspberry and violet. I am thinking of ordering mandarin to go with my mandarin jet set now, but I already have mandarin coin wallet. I just bought raspberry phone wallet yesterday too (two raspberry wallets! lol- it was on sale though!)

I will post a picture shortly.


----------



## paula3boys

Missing my mandarin coin wallet from this picture


----------



## myluvofbags

I'll join!   Just these two for now.   Not sure on the names.   Picked up the silver so I could find it easy in dark lined bags and the small one for cross body bags.  I need to get a pink or purple in MK.


----------



## Apelila

I got this wallet and makeup bag to go with my Hamilton satchel handbag in luggage


----------



## polskablondynka

I just bought a jet set slim wallet. I'll make sure to post a photo in here


----------



## paula3boys

polskablondynka said:


> I just bought a jet set slim wallet. I'll make sure to post a photo in here




Which color?! I want the rainbow of them lol


----------



## polskablondynka

I have a soft spot for red &#9825;


----------



## keishapie1973

I am definitely a one wallet at a time woman. When I get a new one, I give the old one away. That being said, here's my girl that accompany me practically everywhere.....&#128512;


----------



## _jssaa

I'm also one wallet type of person I lazy to switch around between wallets moving all my cards etc. I have the jet set wallet on a chain in fuchsia, but I don't use the strap.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

OOOH! Such beautiful wallets everyone! I want to post mine, when I get around to taking a photo I definitely will!


----------



## 2 stars

I just ordered my 1st MK wallet this morning. It's a Macy's exclusive Jet Set Travel Large Flat Multifunction wristlet in fuschia. I will post pictures when I receive it next week. Technically it's my 2nd but I sold my first one because I felt it wasn't functional for me and it was way too heavy. I had the jet set continental wristlet. It only held 8 cc's and had a slot for my phone but I never used it to put my phone. My everyday wallet is a Kate Spade wellesley neda in fiesta rose. Super light weight and fits 12 cc's  I have enough room for all my store loyalty cards.


----------



## Sarah_BE

I like the Large jet set zip around wallets. Would love it for my Large selma. But i'm afraid that it will not fit in the mini Selma I just ordered.


----------



## gratefulgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> I am definitely a one wallet at a time woman. When I get a new one, I give the old one away. That being said, here's my girl that accompany me practically everywhere.....&#128512;
> View attachment 2894266




I love this wallet. Do you have any trouble with the lock?


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> I love this wallet. Do you have any trouble with the lock?



Not at all. I absolutely love the look and functionality of this wallet.....


----------



## moonprismpower

Might be a bit off topic but does anyone else have this problem with their saffiano zip wallets? The bit of sealant on the side is peeling away  I tried to glue it but its come out again

Kind of feel sad because I've only had this wallet for about 2 months


----------



## Norwegian Girl

moonprismpower said:


> Might be a bit off topic but does anyone else have this problem with their saffiano zip wallets? The bit of sealant on the side is peeling away  I tried to glue it but its come out again
> 
> Kind of feel sad because I've only had this wallet for about 2 months



No, mine is just fine. I have used it every day since last summer ( since I only have one wallet). If it's only two months old, you should have valid  warranty on it?


----------



## moonprismpower

I'm not really sure because it was bought when I was in the states - I live in Australia so we don't have a MK store


----------



## 2 stars

Here's mine. It's fuschia and the style is exclusive to Macy's. I love how it opens all the way.


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> Here's mine. It's fuschia and the style is exclusive to Macy's. I love how it opens all the way.



This wallet looks great... definitely going to check it out next time I go to the store.


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> This wallet looks great... definitely going to check it out next time I go to the store.


If your interested I wouldn't wait too long. I had to order mine from NJ. The style was first introduced sometime in Oct/Nov. I know because that's around the time my sister bought hers.


----------



## anne022196

Joining the club


----------



## myluvofbags

anne022196 said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2906289



Nice.   I love the brown mono in wallets.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My friend went on a trip to NY this week, and she bought this stunning wallet for me! I don't know the model, but can't wait to get it!! Black with silver hardware! Regular price was $158, but she got it for $139!


----------



## angel4Love

I was never a fan of a big wallet, I prefer smaller ones...just have these but not currently using any of them . I'll probably need to add more colors soon


----------



## myusername

Adding my collection to this thread


Thanks for the heads up, paula3boys!


----------



## paula3boys

myusername said:


> Adding my collection to this thread
> View attachment 2915547
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, paula3boys!



Do you have a favorite style?

Oh and I blame you for my wanting that cute little chili card case. I am off to look for it! I love your taste in wallets


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Here's mine. It's fuschia and the style is exclusive to Macy's. I love how it opens all the way.



I can't find this on their site. Did you buy it online or at a store?


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I can't find this on their site. Did you buy it online or at a store?


I had to order it over the phone. Customer service found it for me in a NY Macy's store. It was online at some point but I believe it's sold out (don't quote me I might be wrong).


----------



## myusername

paula3boys said:


> Do you have a favorite style?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I blame you for my wanting that cute little chili card case. I am off to look for it! I love your taste in wallets




Well, I clearly favor the zip around style.&#128521; Right now, I'm digging the card case, but my favorite would have to be the turquoise and white striped wallet. You can find the card case on Zappos. It also comes in peanut. You're welcome! &#128513;


----------



## paula3boys

myusername said:


> Well, I clearly favor the zip around style.&#128521; Right now, I'm digging the card case, but my favorite would have to be the turquoise and white striped wallet. You can find the card case on Zappos. It also comes in peanut. You're welcome! &#128513;



I found it this morning and ordered it lol

That summer blue and white is really pretty. I have a purse in the summer blue color. I used to not have more than one wallet (after deciding I didn't like switching out when I was having coordinating wallets for every bag so I sold all but 1), but the colors are just so addicting with MK wallets!!! I don't normally pay full price for my wallets either, but the card case is only on Zappos so had to bite the bullet


----------



## myusername

paula3boys said:


> I found it this morning and ordered it lol
> 
> 
> 
> That summer blue and white is really pretty. I have a purse in the summer blue color. I used to not have more than one wallet (after deciding I didn't like switching out when I was having coordinating wallets for every bag so I sold all but 1), but the colors are just so addicting with MK wallets!!! I don't normally pay full price for my wallets either, but the card case is only on Zappos so had to bite the bullet




I know! I checked everywhere, and it's only on Zappos. I don't mind paying full price, either. We could think of it as limited editions. Lol


----------



## coivcte

Something pink!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Something pink!



Love this picture! Cute Pandora bracelet


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> Love this picture! Cute Pandora bracelet



Thank you!! Now all I need is a pink bag......hunting one down


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Thank you!! Now all I need is a pink bag......hunting one down



Which one are you trying to get?


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> Love this picture! Cute Pandora bracelet





paula3boys said:


> Which one are you trying to get?



I really wanted to get the Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone has posted recently.
However I doubt I will be able to buy it from Australia. Sigh....the pros and cons of internet shopping.

How about you? After something new? 
I love the look of the new Medium Selma in nude colorblock.
Waiting to see if it will be on Neiman Marcus. A bit concern about colour transfer.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> I really wanted to get the Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone has posted recently.
> However I doubt I will be able to buy it from Australia. Sigh....the pros and cons of internet shopping.
> 
> How about you? After something new?
> I love the look of the new Medium Selma in nude colorblock.
> Waiting to see if it will be on Neiman Marcus. A bit concern about colour transfer.



I don't have anything in particular yet, but you never know when something will grab your attention! lol


----------



## paula3boys

Jet Set Travel coin purse in mandarin and Jet Set Travel card holder in chili


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2924895
> 
> Jet Set Travel coin purse in mandarin and Jet Set Travel card holder in chili



These are beautiful colors!   I'm really starting to like the mandarin after seeing more of it.


----------



## myusername

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2924895
> 
> Jet Set Travel coin purse in mandarin and Jet Set Travel card holder in chili




You got it! Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> These are beautiful colors!   I'm really starting to like the mandarin after seeing more of it.




I have a jet set zip top tote in mandarin too. I saw lots of pics and then in person last year so I decided to wait till I found good deal to buy it. I get compliments all the time on it.



myusername said:


> You got it! Congrats!




Yes! Took forever to ship due to the Zappos weather delays but it arrived today!


----------



## paula3boys

I am in trouble ladies! I see a brand new color in the jet set flat travel wallet (my favorite style)- aquamarine with silver hardware! I tried looking for matching bags, but so far there aren't any. I can't wait to see something in this color! I love silver hardware.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2893678
> 
> Missing my mandarin coin wallet from this picture





coivcte said:


> Something pink!



Can you ladies fit a phone inside this wallet? Does it have a spot for coins? I just discovered that Macy's has the fuschia with shw  debating if I should pull the trigger and return my wristlet.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Can you ladies fit a phone inside this wallet? Does it have a spot for coins? I just discovered that Macy's has the fuschia with shw  debating if I should pull the trigger and return my wristlet.



It would have to be a very thin wallet. I haven't tried, but can imagine my iPhone would wit, but make it look bulky. I prefer the phone wallets for that purpose myself.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> It would have to be a very thin wallet. I haven't tried, but can imagine my iPhone would wit, but make it look bulky. I prefer the phone wallets for that purpose myself.


Now idk if I want to keep the wristlet I had purchased or if I want this one instead.  Damn you MK. Just when I was content with my stash he decides to release more bags with shw.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Now idk if I want to keep the wristlet I had purchased or if I want this one instead.  Damn you MK. Just when I was content with my stash he decides to release more bags with shw.




It is so rare that he does silver hardware. I hope he keeps adding more


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Can you ladies fit a phone inside this wallet? Does it have a spot for coins? I just discovered that Macy's has the fuschia with shw  debating if I should pull the trigger and return my wristlet.




Sorry just saw your post due to time diff in Aust.
This is a very slim wallet in Saffiano Leather, so there is no give. I bought it because do that, slim! You won't be able to fit a phone in there, no matter how slim the phone is.
There is a coin slot at the back of the wallet with zipper opening which I love!


----------



## cbarber1123

Chili saffiano wallet


----------



## myluvofbags

cbarber1123 said:


> Chili saffiano wallet



Great,  to match your beautiful new bag!


----------



## cbarber1123

myluvofbags said:


> Great,  to match your beautiful new bag!



It matches perfect and I love the saffiano leather. Michael kors saffiano doesn't seem as hard as some of the others I've seen. It's great quality.


----------



## lozloz1

I love my outlet wallet in navy. It smells wonderful and I like the rounded corners on the hardware  I think that's an outlet only feature but I could be wrong!


----------



## Sl0thbear

Does anyone have the Continental Tech Wallet? It's basically the contential wallet with a wrist strap and spot for your phone but it still has the full amount of card slots and change compartment zip in the middle. I saw it yesterday at holts and fell in love. I was looking on the mk website and couldn't find it though.  I saw it in two colours, red and blue. Just wondering if anyone has it and how you are liking it and holding up.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I always thought I was fine with just one wallet, but when I found these two..my heart just skipped a beat. Pale pink and pale blue Jet Set Travel wallets on their way to me. Perfect match to my Selma medium messenger bags in the same color !


----------



## paula3boys

My newest addition to my wallet collection


----------



## cdtracing

Wow, ladies!  I'm loving all the wallets & colors.  I don't have a MK wallet but all these pictures are making me rethink it.  I've always had neutral colored wallets so I don't have to change out very much but I really like all these bright colors.  I see a shopping trip in my future. LOL


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My gorgeous new Michael Kors Travel Wallet in pale pink just arrived today! Matches my Selma medium messenger perfectly! I also got the same wallet in Pale blue for my other Selma. Love them!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Michael Kors Travel Wallet in pale pink just arrived today! Matches my Selma medium messenger perfectly! I also got the same wallet in Pale blue for my other Selma. Love them!




Cute [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Michael Kors Travel Wallet in pale pink just arrived today! Matches my Selma medium messenger perfectly! I also got the same wallet in Pale blue for my other Selma. Love them!



I can't get enough of pale pink! It's so wearable!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> I can't get enough of pale pink! It's so wearable!



I totally agree!  Would love a Hamilton in pale pink!


----------



## kerriberri76

I just got this wallet today on clearance from Dillards. I normally use a zip around wallet but thought I'd try this style, it's the Jet Set Travel Large Slim wallet in Heritage Blue. How do you feel about this one? Pros/Cons? If you have it, how do you like it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

kerriberri76 said:


> I just got this wallet today on clearance from Dillards. I normally use a zip around wallet but thought I'd try this style, it's the Jet Set Travel Large Slim wallet in Heritage Blue. How do you feel about this one? Pros/Cons? If you have it, how do you like it?
> View attachment 2953498
> View attachment 2953499



I have this wallet in tangerine and I loved carrying it.  (Currently using a Dooney coin case I fell in love with recently.)  I don't have a lot of cards and this Jet Set wallet has more than enough slots for me, but there's plenty of room in the compartments behind the slots if I had more cards.  I like that it has two bill slots.  I used the second one for receipts.   And I love the ID window. The saffiano leather is sturdy.  The size makes it easy to fit in an outside pocket or the inside zip pocket of MK bags. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the zip compartment for coins is too tight and if it gets too full, or the wallet itself gets too full, the snap may not stay closed.  I plan to use this wallet again!

Yours is a beautiful color!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!


----------



## bellevie0891

RuedeNesle said:


> I have this wallet in tangerine and I loved carrying it.  (Currently using a Dooney coin case I fell in love with recently.)  I don't have a lot of cards and this Jet Set wallet has more than enough slots for me, but there's plenty of room in the compartments behind the slots if I had more cards.  I like that it has two bill slots.  I used the second one for receipts.   And I love the ID window. The saffiano leather is sturdy.  The size makes it easy to fit in an outside pocket or the inside zip pocket of MK bags. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the zip compartment for coins is too tight and if it gets too full, or the wallet itself gets too full, the snap may not stay closed.  I plan to use this wallet again!
> 
> Yours is a beautiful color!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!




I've been eyeing these wallets, but have always wondered how well that snap held. They are super cute wallets


----------



## RuedeNesle

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been eyeing these wallets, but have always wondered how well that snap held. They are super cute wallets



Hi!

Most of the time when the wallet was in my bag it was unsnapped which I have to honestly say bothered me sometimes.  I'm not sure if it's because mine was always stuffed.  I pulled it out of my drawer after my last post and I'm going to try it again with a lot less "stuff" in it and see how it acts. 

Thanks!  These wallets are cute!


----------



## LVluver721

Loving this new wallet to go with my Metis!


----------



## myluvofbags

LVluver721 said:


> Loving this new wallet to go with my Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954950



Great pop of color to go with your  bag!


----------



## melody910101

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Michael Kors Travel Wallet in pale pink just arrived today! Matches my Selma medium messenger perfectly! I also got the same wallet in Pale blue for my other Selma. Love them!


Omg!! I am really loving the pale blue and pale pink colours! i also got the pale pink wrislet to match my pale blue selma  So gorgeous!


----------



## Minkette

I wish more small wallets were available!


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> I wish more small wallets were available!




Ditto. I wish they still had the small zip around wallet in solid colors.


----------



## Sl0thbear

A page or two back i was talking about how i saw a wallet that i liked. Well i popped in to holt's today and noticed they were on sale(!!!). My only problem is when i was investigating the wallet a little further(looking inside playing with the zippers etc) i noticed the the zippers didn't zip around very smoothly. Has anyone with a zip MK wallet had any problems or issues with the quality, durability, zippers etc. ? I've had a zip wallet before(not from MK) and really liked it in fact the only reason why i replaced it was because it got stolen. Then i have tried a a few other different cheaper wallets and wristlets as temporary solutions until i found 'the one'. 
I mean i love everything about this wallet, the size, the wrist strap, etc but i'm just a tad concerned about the zippers and how long it will last. I'm not nicest to my things. It's the continental wallet in saffiano leather.


----------



## paula3boys

Sl0thbear said:


> A page or two back i was talking about how i saw a wallet that i liked. Well i popped in to holt's today and noticed they were on sale(!!!). My only problem is when i was investigating the wallet a little further(looking inside playing with the zippers etc) i noticed the the zippers didn't zip around very smoothly. Has anyone with a zip MK wallet had any problems or issues with the quality, durability, zippers etc. ? I've had a zip wallet before(not from MK) and really liked it in fact the only reason why i replaced it was because it got stolen. Then i have tried a a few other different cheaper wallets and wristlets as temporary solutions until i found 'the one'.
> I mean i love everything about this wallet, the size, the wrist strap, etc but i'm just a tad concerned about the zippers and how long it will last. I'm not nicest to my things. It's the continental wallet in saffiano leather.




I have the card case that zips and did notice it doesn't always zip around very smoothly. My multifunction wallet zips around smoothly though so maybe it depends on the wallet or the color of hardware or just luck lol


----------



## paula3boys

Raspberry Bedford clutch


----------



## paula3boys

New wallet from Macy's presale. I think she accidentally discounted way too much though! Original price $98 plus tax and discounted was $46.91 with tax! It was only supposed to be 25% off! I like how it opens completely to lay flat. That's different than their other phone wallets


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> New wallet from Macy's presale. I think she accidentally discounted way too much though! Original price $98 plus tax and discounted was $46.91 with tax! It was only supposed to be 25% off! I like how it opens completely to lay flat. That's different than their other phone wallets
> View attachment 2959176



Wow,  great price!   The color is beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  great price!   The color is beautiful!




Thanks. As you can see I'm addicted to raspberry! My raspberry clutch was only $31 at outlet in clearance


----------



## chanelcandy

My three wallets. The gold MK logo is starting to fade on the turquoise


----------



## paula3boys

chanelcandy said:


> My three wallets. The gold MK logo is starting to fade on the turquoise



Love the turquoise! MK needs to do that color again!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> New wallet from Macy's presale. I think she accidentally discounted way too much though! Original price $98 plus tax and discounted was $46.91 with tax! It was only supposed to be 25% off! I like how it opens completely to lay flat. That's different than their other phone wallets
> View attachment 2959176



Is this raspberry?


----------



## cny1941

chanelcandy said:


> My three wallets. The gold MK logo is starting to fade on the turquoise




Nice collection!


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> New wallet from Macy's presale. I think she accidentally discounted way too much though! Original price $98 plus tax and discounted was $46.91 with tax! It was only supposed to be 25% off! I like how it opens completely to lay flat. That's different than their other phone wallets
> View attachment 2959176




Is this raspberry? Such a good deal with this beauty.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> New wallet from Macy's presale. I think she accidentally discounted way too much though! Original price $98 plus tax and discounted was $46.91 with tax! It was only supposed to be 25% off! I like how it opens completely to lay flat. That's different than their other phone wallets
> View attachment 2959176



What color is that I love it


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Is this raspberry?





cny1941 said:


> Is this raspberry? Such a good deal with this beauty.





smileydimples said:


> What color is that I love it



Yes, this is raspberry. I am a sucker for raspberry! They had it in electric blue, raspberry, clementine (orange), and chili (red).


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Yes, this is raspberry. I am a sucker for raspberry! They had it in electric blue, raspberry, clementine (orange), and chili (red).



Do you have the UPC?


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> I have this wallet in tangerine and I loved carrying it.  (Currently using a Dooney coin case I fell in love with recently.)  I don't have a lot of cards and this Jet Set wallet has more than enough slots for me, but there's plenty of room in the compartments behind the slots if I had more cards.  I like that it has two bill slots.  I used the second one for receipts.   And I love the ID window. The saffiano leather is sturdy.  The size makes it easy to fit in an outside pocket or the inside zip pocket of MK bags. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the zip compartment for coins is too tight and if it gets too full, or the wallet itself gets too full, the snap may not stay closed.  I plan to use this wallet again!
> 
> Yours is a beautiful color!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Most of the time when the wallet was in my bag it was unsnapped which I have to honestly say bothered me sometimes.  I'm not sure if it's because mine was always stuffed.  I pulled it out of my drawer after my last post *and I'm going to try it again with a lot less "stuff" in it and see how it acts. *
> 
> Thanks!  These wallets are cute!



Just an update:

I've been carrying the wallet for a week and the snap stays shut.  I keep my coins in my coin purse and I don't stuff it with receipts, so it's not as full as it was when I was carrying it before. I use all the card slots and I have bills and a few receipts in the bill slots.


----------



## wcugirl2009

myluvofbags said:


> I'll join!   Just these two for now.   Not sure on the names.   Picked up the silver so I could find it easy in dark lined bags and the small one for cross body bags.  I need to get a pink or purple in MK.


I really like the all gold one that's really pretty.


----------



## wcugirl2009

cbarber1123 said:


> Chili saffiano wallet


The pink is so bright and pretty I was looking at getting that one today.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> do you have the upc?


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2964612



Thank you. I actually saw them yesterday at my local Macy's and ended up doing a pre-sale on the black with shw.


----------



## Minkette

Palm Wallet


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Palm Wallet



Love love love the color


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Palm Wallet




I like it. Is this palm different than last year's?


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Palm Wallet




Loveeee


----------



## _jssaa

My new Rhea pouch and card case both in watermelon! Rhea Pouch is great as a make up bag!


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> I was never a fan of a big wallet, I prefer smaller ones...just have these but not currently using any of them . I'll probably need to add more colors soon



Hello.. what model is it the one in luggage and black color? Jet set slim wallet?


----------



## ley2

RuedeNesle said:


> I have this wallet in tangerine and I loved carrying it.  (Currently using a Dooney coin case I fell in love with recently.)  I don't have a lot of cards and this Jet Set wallet has more than enough slots for me, but there's plenty of room in the compartments behind the slots if I had more cards.  I like that it has two bill slots.  I used the second one for receipts.   And I love the ID window. The saffiano leather is sturdy.  The size makes it easy to fit in an outside pocket or the inside zip pocket of MK bags. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the zip compartment for coins is too tight and if it gets too full, or the wallet itself gets too full, the snap may not stay closed.  I plan to use this wallet again!
> 
> Yours is a beautiful color!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!




Hey where to get this wallet? I am looking for one in black color.. cant seems to find any online.. and what is the exact name for this?


----------



## yenaj

ley2 said:


> Hey where to get this wallet? I am looking for one in black color.. cant seems to find any online.. and what is the exact name for this?




It's a Medium Slim Wallet and I think it's been discontinued. I got my navy one at an outlet


----------



## yenaj

Blush and Navy!


----------



## ley2

yenaj said:


> Blush and Navy!
> 
> View attachment 2968491



OMG! They are sooooo beautiful! )


----------



## yenaj

ley2 said:


> OMG! They are sooooo beautiful! )




Thank you! I hope you find one


----------



## yenaj

chanelcandy said:


> My three wallets. The gold MK logo is starting to fade on the turquoise




What colour is the first wallet? I have a bag in that colour and I'm trying to work out what it's called!

EDIT - I was told it's Pomegranate


----------



## RuedeNesle

ley2 said:


> Hey where to get this wallet? I am looking for one in black color.. cant seems to find any online.. and what is the exact name for this?



Hi Ley2!

I purchased mine last October from the Michael Kors outlet in Livermore,CA.  The Saffiano style was on sale for $45.  I was at the Michael Kors outlet in Vacaville, CA last Saturday and I saw the pebbled leather versions for $89. They had one in black.  I just so happen to see them when I was walking out, I wasn't looking for wallets so I don't know if they had the saffiano leather.

The exact name is: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Medium Slim Wallet.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## paula3boys

I have another wallet on the way! Hope I love it but it's bigger and newer style so we will see


----------



## haruhii

Classic black [emoji1]


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I have another wallet on the way! Hope I love it but it's bigger and newer style so we will see



Ooh what did you get! I can't wait for my wallet too..I should have just said I could pick it up at the other store instead of having them ship it. It's about 20 mins away from me. They prob just suggested that so they could get their commission.


----------



## MKbaglover

My new Blossom wallet, although it is from the older range- I got it in TK Maxx in the UK.  It is such a beautiful colour, I love my bargains!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> My new Blossom wallet, although it is from the older range- I got it in TK Maxx in the UK.  It is such a beautiful colour, I love my bargains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970832
> View attachment 2970833



Oo was this a recent purchase? I'm in the UK. Such a pretty colour! And a lovely size. Likey...!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Blush and Navy!
> 
> View attachment 2968491



Pretty! Love your Blush wallet hon, so chic!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo was this a recent purchase? I'm in the UK. Such a pretty colour! And a lovely size. Likey...!


Yes, I got it about 3 weeks ago.  There was still a black and white striped one the other day in my local.  They were in the mobile phone case section not the wallet section.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Yes, I got it about 3 weeks ago.  There was still a black and white striped one the other day in my local.  They were in the mobile phone case section not the wallet section.



Thanks! I might have to go and nosy around my local TKM....


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Hello.. what model is it the one in luggage and black color? Jet set slim wallet?



Hello Ley2! It's the Jet set travel flap cand holder


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
So over the moon with this color!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!




Yay it's gorg!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!



Gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!



Pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks! My little blush collection is complete. I'm kinda sad this one wasn't packaged well but it's the last one at the stores near me so I don't mind!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!




I didn't know they made that one in blush! I ordered the larger version of this wallet in blush. Still hasn't arrived yet, but may need to exchange for this version instead. The other may be too big.

I only saw this version wallet at Macy's till yours!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I didn't know they made that one in blush! I ordered the larger version of this wallet in blush. Still hasn't arrived yet, but may need to exchange for this version instead. The other may be too big.
> 
> I only saw this version wallet at Macy's till yours!




I saw the huge one but it was almost like a clutch. I prefer this size, even though I'm not going to use it as a phone case haha. Love it so much! I was using a Kate spade wallet that was $148 and such bad quality so I am very happy with this one as it was $98.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the huge one but it was almost like a clutch. I prefer this size, even though I'm not going to use it as a phone case haha. Love it so much! I was using a Kate spade wallet that was $148 and such bad quality so I am very happy with this one as it was $98.




I have it in raspberry and don't plan on using with phone. I got it for $47 at Macy's on sale!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I have it in raspberry and don't plan on using with phone. I got it for $47 at Macy's on sale!




Nice! I wouldn't have paid full price either but since the SAs said they are not putting in another order of blush wallets I had to get the last one! I try not to buy anything at retail price ever though


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!



Love your wallet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice! I wouldn't have paid full price either but since the SAs said they are not putting in another order of blush wallets I had to get the last one! I try not to buy anything at retail price ever though




Besides Ava right? 

I try not to also but have black Greenwich with raspberry interior from full price. It was already selling out and never at department stores so didn't want to risk it


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Besides Ava right?
> 
> I try not to also but have black Greenwich with raspberry interior from full price. It was already selling out and never at department stores so didn't want to risk it




Haha yup that was the only one I got full price... Oh wait and my dark dune medium Selma which was worth it!


----------



## parisienne03

Hi!  

I'm looking for a compact/small sized wallet.....a friend of mine has the saffiano medium jet set travel wallet, but i's a few years old.  I want to get one too since it's a good size for smaller purses.  Is this wallet discontinued?  It was on sale on the website but it's out of stock, except for the MK print. Any info?

Thx!


----------



## paula3boys

parisienne03 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a compact/small sized wallet.....a friend of mine has the saffiano medium jet set travel wallet, but i's a few years old.  I want to get one too since it's a good size for smaller purses.  Is this wallet discontinued?  It was on sale on the website but it's out of stock, except for the MK print. Any info?
> 
> Thx!




Discontinued unfortunately


----------



## parisienne03

paula3boys said:


> Discontinued unfortunately




Thank you!


The hunt for a small wallet continues.....


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice! I wouldn't have paid full price either but since the SAs said they are not putting in another order of blush wallets I had to get the last one! I try not to buy anything at retail price ever though


I love this colour, it is a bit crazy they aren't ordering anymore.  I assume it means this colour will sell out soon then if shops aren't replacing stock


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!



Love your wallet! I have the continental zip around, but I prefer one that opens like yours.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Love your wallet! I have the continental zip around, but I prefer one that opens like yours.



Macy's has this style in black with shw, raspberry ghw, electric blue, and something else but can't remember what color. Their F&F sale starts in store on Sunday.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Macy's has this style in black with shw, raspberry ghw, electric blue, and something else but can't remember what color. Their F&F sale starts in store on Sunday.



Gaaah, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Gaaah, thanks for the heads up!



Your welcome.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Spamming this thread with more pics of blush! It looks so different in natural lighting. More like dusty rose, but other times it has a diff look to it.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2973364
> 
> View attachment 2973365
> 
> 
> Spamming this thread with more pics of blush! It looks so different in natural lighting. More like dusty rose, but other times it has a diff look to it.




Literally the prettiest colour I've ever seen!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Literally the prettiest colour I've ever seen!



I know
I put the wallet on my desk next to me so I can stare it while doing some work but then I thought that it might get stained or something so I had to put her away

Now if only they would combine blush and dark dune in one bag I'd be ALL over it. Maybe a colorblock selma?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> I know
> I put the wallet on my desk next to me so I can stare it while doing some work but then I thought that it might get stained or something so I had to put her away
> 
> Now if only they would combine blush and dark dune in one bag I'd be ALL over it. Maybe a colorblock selma?




Hahahaha I can relate, I've only just put my bags on the shelf, they've been around my bed all week!
As for the colour block selma that would be so so so gorg! A selma messenger would be really cute with that combo too


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I know
> I put the wallet on my desk next to me so I can stare it while doing some work but then I thought that it might get stained or something so I had to put her away
> 
> Now if only they would combine blush and dark dune in one bag I'd be ALL over it. Maybe a colorblock selma?


We are funny aren't we, just looking at our purchases and admiring their beauty!  Some colours just do this don't they, unfortunately more and more keep coming out.....


----------



## smileydimples

My wallet my hubby bought for me to go with my purse... On sale for 34 so I was able to get other purses [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2974081
> 
> My wallet my hubby bought for me to go with my purse... On sale for 34 so I was able to get other purses [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974082
> View attachment 2974083



Love MK wrapping and that wallet is chic! Looks like it goes with the Selma in your avatar


----------



## hollymable

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2972554
> 
> View attachment 2972555
> 
> 
> I got my blush baby!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> So over the moon with this color!


So pretty! What is the style/name of this wallet?


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollymable said:


> So pretty! What is the style/name of this wallet?




Thanks!! I love it!

Looks like it's called the large flat multifunction phone case!


----------



## hollymable

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks!! I love it!
> 
> Looks like it's called the large flat multifunction phone case!
> View attachment 2974498


Thank you!


----------



## bagsncakes

parisienne03 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a compact/small sized wallet.....a friend of mine has the saffiano medium jet set travel wallet, but i's a few years old.  I want to get one too since it's a good size for smaller purses.  Is this wallet discontinued?  It was on sale on the website but it's out of stock, except for the MK print. Any info?
> 
> Thx!




I was looking for it all over the place and finally purchased from net-a-porter.com yesterday for $148 Australian including shipping. It should be around $100 USD. They have pink and black both saffiano available. Express shipping worldwide. I'm so excited.


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Love MK wrapping and that wallet is chic! Looks like it goes with the Selma in your avatar



Yes it does &#128522; after he bought me the purse he wanted to get me something to match me too I just love MK wrapping


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, you have some beautiful wallets!


----------



## paula3boys

Jet Set Travel Continental wallet in blush
I'm debating on keeping as I think it may be too big for an everyday wallet for me


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2977386
> 
> View attachment 2977388
> 
> View attachment 2977389
> 
> 
> Jet Set Travel Continental wallet in blush
> I'm debating on keeping as I think it may be too big for an everyday wallet for me



I love it! So convenient having all that space and easy access! On the other hand, you know yourself very well. If it's too much it's not for you


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2977386
> 
> View attachment 2977388
> 
> View attachment 2977389
> 
> 
> Jet Set Travel Continental wallet in blush
> I'm debating on keeping as I think it may be too big for an everyday wallet for me



That's gorgeous.  I'm so use to carrying a checkbook wallet that I would have to train myself to use something smaller.  This might be a good transition size for me.  I love all the compartments & card slots!


----------



## MeandMK4ever

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2977386
> 
> View attachment 2977388
> 
> View attachment 2977389
> 
> 
> Jet Set Travel Continental wallet in blush
> I'm debating on keeping as I think it may be too big for an everyday wallet for me


Where did you get this wallet ? And can you provide the name and price of it ? Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

MeandMK4ever said:


> Where did you get this wallet ? And can you provide the name and price of it ? Thanks




Michael Kors site $158 plus tax


----------



## MeandMK4ever

paula3boys said:


> Michael Kors site $158 plus tax


Thanks


----------



## bagsncakes

My first mk wallet finally what I was looking for! Watermelon medium jet set wallet..

.


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> My first mk wallet finally what I was looking for! Watermelon medium jet set wallet..
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979264
> View attachment 2979265




Where did you find it? Great color


----------



## bagsncakes

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find it? Great color




Thank you. I bought it off net-a-porter.com. It's still available in pink (watermelon) and pale blue. Also available at farfetch.com in watermelon and black.


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you. I bought it off net-a-porter.com. It's still available in pink (watermelon) and pale blue. Also available at farfetch.com in watermelon and black.




I'm not familiar with these sites. Are they in U.S. Also, any risk of fakes at all?


----------



## bagsncakes

paula3boys said:


> I'm not familiar with these sites. Are they in U.S. Also, any risk of fakes at all?




With farfetch.com, they have items from different boutiques from Europe. The orders are shipped out from the boutiques themselves and not farfetch. But generally they have good reviews. Shipping was expensive to Australia so I didn't order. I don't know how much will they charge to US. They're having a free shipping promotion these days but that's over $150 only. Net-a-porter ships express worldwide. And charges $10 only. So that where I ordered. I have awesome experience with them, beautifully packed item received in less than a week. 100% authentic. I read reviews, mostly if u order something and are happy with it, u won't have a problem. But if u want to return, that's where people are facing problems. I have received a free return shipping label with my order though. No risk of fakes to my knowledge though.


----------



## Tiny_T

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2977386
> 
> View attachment 2977388
> 
> View attachment 2977389
> 
> 
> Jet Set Travel Continental wallet in blush
> I'm debating on keeping as I think it may be too big for an everyday wallet for me



I have this wallet on my wishlist....I was considering blush. It would also be nice if they put out some fun spring colors.


----------



## paula3boys

Tiny_T said:


> I have this wallet on my wishlist....I was considering blush. It would also be nice if they put out some fun spring colors.




Agree!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> My first mk wallet finally what I was looking for! Watermelon medium jet set wallet..
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979264
> View attachment 2979265



This is so pretty! A lovely choice. Love the colour and style. Am feeling the need for a smaller wallet like this for travelling lighter.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I just placed a pick up order at Macy's for a MK wallet on a chain in nickel for only $94. I've never had something like this before so I hope I like it. Looks like a good crossbody to take to the zoo with the kids. I also really like that I can detach the chain so it can just be a regular wallet in my bag.


----------



## kerriberri76

I just snagged this wallet on clearance at Macy's for $30 but it had no tags with it so I have no idea what it's called. The sales associate said it had been a return and was an older style. Any help on what it's called?


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> I just placed a pick up order at Macy's for a MK wallet on a chain in nickel for only $94. I've never had something like this before so I hope I like it. Looks like a good crossbody to take to the zoo with the kids. I also really like that I can detach the chain so it can just be a regular wallet in my bag.




Pics please!



kerriberri76 said:


> I just snagged this wallet on clearance at Macy's for $30 but it had no tags with it so I have no idea what it's called. The sales associate said it had been a return and was an older style. Any help on what it's called?
> View attachment 2984473
> View attachment 2984474




Such a great deal!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Just ordered this lovely wallet on sale, even with shipping and taxes I've saved about £30 on UK prices 

Hope the colour is as pretty as it looks on screen

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...stlet/4080395?origin=category&BaseUrl=Wallets


----------



## omri

Cavaliermum said:


> Just ordered this lovely wallet on sale, even with shipping and taxes I've saved about £30 on UK prices
> 
> Hope the colour is as pretty as it looks on screen
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...stlet/4080395?origin=category&BaseUrl=Wallets



I bought this one today too Wonderful color for summer.


----------



## omri

And the pics...


----------



## Cavaliermum

omri said:


> And the pics...



Looks gorgeous, I will have to drool over yours until mine arrives!


----------



## omri

Cavaliermum said:


> Looks gorgeous, I will have to drool over yours until mine arrives!



Thanks


----------



## Pinkalicious

omri said:


> And the pics...




Love it with the silver hardware!!


----------



## omri

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it with the silver hardware!!



Me too


----------



## kerriberri76

Picked this up at Macy's today  on clearance for an additional 25% off...got it for $83 with tax, originally $138.  It's the Continental Zip Around Wallet. I really love the pear color.


----------



## paula3boys

kerriberri76 said:


> Picked this up at Macy's today  on clearance for an additional 25% off...got it for $83 with tax, originally $138.  It's the Continental Zip Around Wallet. I really love the pear color.
> View attachment 2998020





Great deal! Pear really is a fun color but I haven't been brave for a bag yet as I'm not sure how it would be with my wardrobe and being comfy with it. I have a pear wallet though.


----------



## omri

kerriberri76 said:


> Picked this up at Macy's today  on clearance for an additional 25% off...got it for $83 with tax, originally $138.  It's the Continental Zip Around Wallet. I really love the pear color.
> View attachment 2998020



Congrats! This color is really awesome


----------



## paula3boys

Picked up electric blue with silver hardware for 25% off then 20% off. Love the flat wallet opening instead of accordion


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Picked up electric blue with silver hardware for 25% off then 20% off. Love the flat wallet opening instead of accordion
> View attachment 3001547



Super Cute


----------



## smileydimples

Here's two of my wallets


----------



## gorchess

The only MK wallet I have for now. I wanted to love it however I don't because it doesnt hold much!


----------



## Pammy85

paula3boys said:


> Picked up electric blue with silver hardware for 25% off then 20% off. Love the flat wallet opening instead of accordion
> View attachment 3001547




Nice! I love the colour. [emoji4]


----------



## Forever2day

Yes, what can I say, I love the "MK" print


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hi guys,

I bought my mother-in-law this black and suntan Jet Set one for her birthday. I loved the edgy design and that it goes with black and tan/brown bags (she loves to match them)  

http://www.avenuek.com/product/mich...MT7bSkyqc7hS1UCGMo9CzKrTBaFccnF_eEaAkYK8P8HAQ

And I bought myself this one, because I've been on a gold kick lately. Tasteful one, mind you


----------



## fififolle

I just bought the Large Multifunction Wallet in True Red since I've been looking for something big enough to fit my iPhone 6 Plus for a while. I really like it (I'm already used to a big wallet) but I spent a LONG time agnonising over whether to get red or black.

I ended up going with red since all my bags are black and I thought a pop of colour would be nice. Plus, it being red means it's easy to find in my bag BUT since you can use it as a clutch as well, I'm not sure if black would have been a better choice. What do you ladies think? I'd love to hear some opinions!


----------



## RuedeNesle

fififolle said:


> I just bought the Large Multifunction Wallet in True Red since I've been looking for something big enough to fit my iPhone 6 Plus for a while. I really like it (I'm already used to a big wallet) but I spent a LONG time agnonising over whether to get red or black.
> 
> I ended up going with red since all my bags are black and I thought a pop of colour would be nice. Plus, it being red means it's easy to find in my bag BUT since you can use it as a clutch as well, I'm not sure if black would have been a better choice. What do you ladies think? I'd love to hear some opinions!



Hi Fififolle!

I'm very partial to red handbags and wallets! I love them! I'm currently rotating 3 red handbags and I carry a red patent wristlet in each bag and a red patent coin purse when I take the grandchildren to school.  

Your multifunction wallet is beautiful! I think red is a great choice.  I hope you love carrying it! 

Congrats!


----------



## TnC

Got my wallets from Macy's! I think I'm gonna return the watermelon though. I love my vanilla logo zip around wallet. Already moved into it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

fififolle said:


> I just bought the Large Multifunction Wallet in True Red since I've been looking for something big enough to fit my iPhone 6 Plus for a while. I really like it (I'm already used to a big wallet) but I spent a LONG time agnonising over whether to get red or black.
> 
> I ended up going with red since all my bags are black and I thought a pop of colour would be nice. Plus, it being red means it's easy to find in my bag BUT since you can use it as a clutch as well, I'm not sure if black would have been a better choice. What do you ladies think? I'd love to hear some opinions!



This is so cute! I love red. I have the same problem. I have lots of neutral bags, and so I want pops of color for my accessories. You def made the right choice!!


----------



## MKbaglover

fififolle said:


> I just bought the Large Multifunction Wallet in True Red since I've been looking for something big enough to fit my iPhone 6 Plus for a while. I really like it (I'm already used to a big wallet) but I spent a LONG time agnonising over whether to get red or black.
> 
> I ended up going with red since all my bags are black and I thought a pop of colour would be nice. Plus, it being red means it's easy to find in my bag BUT since you can use it as a clutch as well, I'm not sure if black would have been a better choice. What do you ladies think? I'd love to hear some opinions!


I have got the older Blossom version of this and I love it.  I think the red will look great with your bags, although it can be used as a clutch, chances are you might not use it as often as you might think (my one won't hold keys in it very well once it has phone and cards etc so I just use it as a wallet)- I think red is perfect.


----------



## fififolle

Thank you so much for all your opinions. I really am having a tough time of it with this wallet - I've spent most of the day still worrying about my choice!

I bought it to replace a LV Clemence, which I love, but being able to fit my phone in my wallet is something that's turned out to be quite important. 



MKbaglover said:


> although it can be used as a clutch, chances are you might not use it as often as you might think



This was absolutely one of my thoughts. I will definitely be using it as a daily wallet a LOT more than I ever will as a clutch. 

I will be visiting the U.S. in October and, if I still want the black one by then, perhaps I can buy it there since it will be cheaper than here in the UK


----------



## smileydimples

Here's a few more wallets I have to add 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I need a group pic of them all


----------



## melbo

New wallet Hubby got me! My phone doest fit, but it's okay! &#128076;


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> New wallet Hubby got me! My phone doest fit, but it's okay! &#55357;&#56396;



So pretty! Love the blue & white colour block. It's very summery  what a lovely present from your hubby!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Love the blue & white colour block. It's very summery  what a lovely present from your hubby!



I was thinking how I wanted a wallet but would probably have to wait for a while. Little did I know.... &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> New wallet Hubby got me! My phone doest fit, but it's okay! &#128076;



This is really pretty. I have the same wallet but in watermelon. My phone also doesn't fit. I just use that slot for business cards instead.


----------



## melbo

chemlex said:


> I think a sub-category in this forum for "Deals and Steals" would be awesome.



It's nice because I have the continental, but sometimes it's a little too long. This one's perfect for the smaller bags or as a wristlet.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Here's a few more wallets I have to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a group pic of them all




Love the colors


----------



## Mperez223

I guess I have a type!


----------



## bellevie0891

Mperez223 said:


> I guess I have a type!
> 
> View attachment 3032131




I love the looks of these wallets and the size! But I only own the continental wallet. What do you guys do with all your cards/items with so little slots and spaces?


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> I love the looks of these wallets and the size! But I only own the continental wallet. What do you guys do with all your cards/items with so little slots and spaces?




I have that style but in flat option to where it opens up flat and it has more card slots. I don't carry tons of cards as I have app to save the frequent purchaser program stuff.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I was thinking how I wanted a wallet but would probably have to wait for a while. Little did I know.... &#128522;&#128522;



What a kind DH! I know I said it last night but he really has got lovely taste. Have you moved into your newbies yet?


----------



## kerriberri76

I picked up this cutie today at the outlet. I had a little bit of a credit and decided I needed a small wallet in my arsenal. It's the Jet Set Bifold in Aquamarine


----------



## lluuccka

I have only two wallets - my beloved navy Fulton is soft leather and white on in saffiano. I have Fulton for two years and it's pretty damaged. Next time I won't buy soft leather but only saffiano.


----------



## paula3boys

Just got a new wallet because it was on clearance at Macy's


----------



## sweetmaus

My Sophie with my Jet Set Travel Specchio Multifunction Wallet! Really handy when I need to make a quick run to the grocery store and as you ladies can tell, I love silver hardware!


----------



## lozloz1

jnfrmana said:


> View attachment 3084799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sophie with my Jet Set Travel Specchio Multifunction Wallet! Really handy when I need to make a quick run to the grocery store and as you ladies can tell, I love silver hardware!


Ooh I love it! Do they still make this style or is it discontinued now?


----------



## sweetmaus

lozloz1 said:


> Ooh I love it! Do they still make this style or is it discontinued now?




I want to say it is since I've had it for a while and haven't seen it at any department stores or MK boutiques in the past year. I just checked the tag inside and it says 'AV-1308' so I would assume so! Such a shame because I remember seeing a pearl grey one with silver lining that I also wanted when I purchased this.


----------



## mayyyaaaa

Here's my raspberry wallet from Michael Kors! It's labeled as the Jetset Large Travel Carryall Wristlet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Such a beautiful color! Been loving it.


----------



## CocoChannel

mayyyaaaa said:


> Here's my raspberry wallet from Michael Kors! It's labeled as the Jetset Large Travel Carryall Wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color! Been loving it.




Love this in raspberry I ordered the jet set continental from Macy's can't wait till it gets here enjoy!


----------



## CocoChannel

paula3boys said:


> Just got a new wallet because it was on clearance at Macy's
> View attachment 3082045




Love chili...I'm waiting for some chili to be discounted. Love your new wallet and clearance is the best


----------



## gratefulgirl

mayyyaaaa said:


> Here's my raspberry wallet from Michael Kors! It's labeled as the Jetset Large Travel Carryall Wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color! Been loving it.




It's beautiful. Do you mind showing pictures of the inside? Would love to see the layout.


----------



## mayyyaaaa

gratefulgirl said:


> It's beautiful. Do you mind showing pictures of the inside? Would love to see the layout.




Yes I can. I also do have a YouTube video of an overview of this wallet too if you wanted to check it out 

https://youtu.be/1qDm0XTUrjc


----------



## mayyyaaaa

CocoChannel said:


> Love this in raspberry I ordered the jet set continental from Macy's can't wait till it gets here enjoy!




Fun! I love Michael kors wallets/wristlets.


----------



## CocoChannel

mayyyaaaa said:


> Fun! I love Michael kors wallets/wristlets.




I love them too!!! Great video of the wristlet...Love your pink hair too[emoji5]&#65039; wish I was brave enough to color my hair pink. I love pink!


----------



## gratefulgirl

mayyyaaaa said:


> Yes I can. I also do have a YouTube video of an overview of this wallet too if you wanted to check it out
> 
> https://youtu.be/1qDm0XTUrjc
> View attachment 3091282




Great! Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

CocoChannel said:


> Love chili...I'm waiting for some chili to be discounted. Love your new wallet and clearance is the best



Thank you. This is my new favorite style wallet!



mayyyaaaa said:


> Yes I can. I also do have a YouTube video of an overview of this wallet too if you wanted to check it out
> 
> https://youtu.be/1qDm0XTUrjc
> View attachment 3091282



Twins on this one! This was my first in this style and now I have 2 more!

I just got another wallet today that was on clearance. I have to take a picture and will come back to post


----------



## paula3boys

This wallet retails $58 plus tax but I got it for $27.16 including tax today!



Tile blue is so pretty but I didn't get a bag in it because I have so many blue/teal shades already. I'm trying to not get any bags in this color lol


----------



## mayyyaaaa

CocoChannel said:


> I love them too!!! Great video of the wristlet...Love your pink hair too[emoji5]&#65039; wish I was brave enough to color my hair pink. I love pink!




Thank you! My hair was actually a magenta red, but yes it has faded dramatically after a couple of washes. Lol gotta touch it up.


----------



## mayyyaaaa

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. This is my new favorite style wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on this one! This was my first in this style and now I have 2 more!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got another wallet today that was on clearance. I have to take a picture and will come back to post




I like how this style can hold my iPhone 6 plus and still fit my cards that I carry everyday. Also the raspberry color sold me!


----------



## cdtracing

Hi, Ladies.  Does anyone know the original retail price of the MK Patent Leather Redding Wallet was.  I'm looking at one but can't find original price.  Any help, please


----------



## Alcat34

Bought this lovely a while ago. On vacation right now and can I say it is the perfect size for a travel wallet? Everyone's wallets are so gorgeous!


----------



## TnC

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3100765
> 
> Bought this lovely a while ago. On vacation right now and can I say it is the perfect size for a travel wallet? Everyone's wallets are so gorgeous!



I have this exact same wallet! I love it! It's so spacious too and goes perfectly with all my bags.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3100765
> 
> Bought this lovely a while ago. On vacation right now and can I say it is the perfect size for a travel wallet? Everyone's wallets are so gorgeous!




Have this in black and I love it. However, I'm tempted to buy a full size wallet even though I don't need it.


----------



## myluvofbags

New MK Jet Set black mono wallet


----------



## Apelila

Here is my MMK Wallet collection


----------



## Apelila

here are the photo...


----------



## kaj174

Have just got a Cindy bag in peanut now need a wallet to go with it 
the question is do i go for peanut/luggage colour or a completely different one what do you all think
seen this phone wallet on ebay 
would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Hollywood H

Apelila said:


> here are the photo...



Wow, nice collection!
Could you tell me the style of the purse with the 2 zips ? Do you have some detail photos of it?


----------



## starlight0229

mayyyaaaa said:


> I like how this style can hold my iPhone 6 plus and still fit my cards that I carry everyday. Also the raspberry color sold me!



Where did you find it? I NEED an MK wristlet that fits my iPhone 6 Plus. I've been searching since I ordered my phone last September...


----------



## Apelila

Hollywood H said:


> Wow, nice collection!
> Could you tell me the style of the purse with the 2 zips ? Do you have some detail photos of it?


Sorry actually this one is not a MK wallet it's from DKNY&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> This wallet retails $58 plus tax but I got it for $27.16 including tax today!
> 
> View attachment 3091482
> 
> Tile blue is so pretty but I didn't get a bag in it because I have so many blue/teal shades already. I'm trying to not get any bags in this color lol



I really like this color.  I missed out on a medium messenger when it was on sale.   I hesitated a bit then went back and of course it was out of stock.


----------



## mayyyaaaa

starlight0229 said:


> Where did you find it? I NEED an MK wristlet that fits my iPhone 6 Plus. I've been searching since I ordered my phone last September...




I bought this from Macy's online. Check it out there or maybe look in stores.


----------



## starlight0229

mayyyaaaa said:


> I bought this from Macy's online. Check it out there or maybe look in stores.




Thanks. I had looked on Macy's using the name you mentioned, but that wasn't how they had it listed. I watched your video again and got the name off the hangtag and was able to find it that way. Thankfully somewhere other than Macy's has the color I want. (I'm in the middle of an issue with Macy's that makes me not trust buying from them unless it's in stock at my local store.)


----------



## omri

Lovely present from my hubby   Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in Optic white.
Big enough to put my Nexus 6 in it


----------



## mayyyaaaa

omri said:


> Lovely present from my hubby   Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in Optic white.
> 
> Big enough to put my Nexus 6 in it




I love this! The white makes it look so crisp and elegant.


----------



## paula3boys

I returned the tiny tile blue wallet and got this instead. 25%and 25% off today.


----------



## Suz82

omri said:


> Lovely present from my hubby   Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in Optic white.
> 
> Big enough to put my Nexus 6 in it




I got this last month for my birthday in raspberry, I love the size I just need to get used to the zip as it's not as smooth as I was expecting. Tends to pull a little bit this may ease in time 

Looks very classy in white.


----------



## Suz82

paula3boys said:


> I returned the tiny tile blue wallet and got this instead. 25%and 25% off today.
> View attachment 3116896




Gorgeous colour, I feel like I need something in tile blue at some point!


----------



## MKbaglover

omri said:


> Lovely present from my hubby   Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in Optic white.
> Big enough to put my Nexus 6 in it



White with gold looks great, very regal!



paula3boys said:


> I returned the tiny tile blue wallet and got this instead. 25%and 25% off today.
> View attachment 3116896



Great bargain, I love this colour.


----------



## Hollywood H

Apelila said:


> Sorry actually this one is not a MK wallet it's from DKNY&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks anyway.


----------



## omri

Suz82 said:


> I got this last month for my birthday in raspberry, I love the size I just need to get used to the zip as it's not as smooth as I was expecting. Tends to pull a little bit this may ease in time
> 
> Looks very classy in white.



Wow, I like pink shades. Zip will be smooth in time)


----------



## omri

mayyyaaaa said:


> I love this! The white makes it look so crisp and elegant.



Yes, white color is great, but it will need a good cleaning)))


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> I returned the tiny tile blue wallet and got this instead. 25%and 25% off today.
> View attachment 3116896



Nice color and great savings


----------



## Suz82

omri said:


> Wow, I like pink shades. Zip will be smooth in time)




I'm keeping everything crossed it does


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Lovely present from my hubby   Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in Optic white.
> Big enough to put my Nexus 6 in it


This looks so sharp! i'm scared of white though lol



paula3boys said:


> I returned the tiny tile blue wallet and got this instead. 25%and 25% off today.
> View attachment 3116896



great deal! it's really nice...


----------



## Suz82

Well my chili jet set wallet has just arrived...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Actually not sure what I think of it [emoji17] love the style, but I'm not sure on the colour! I'm so annoyed with myself why can't I just open it and love it! It's a little deeper IRL than my picture captures, but I prefer my raspberry continental [emoji19] now I have to see how easy it is to send back to Macy's from the UK. Wish me luck lol


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> Well my chili jet set wallet has just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119193
> 
> 
> Actually not sure what I think of it [emoji17] love the style, but I'm not sure on the colour! I'm so annoyed with myself why can't I just open it and love it! It's a little deeper IRL than my picture captures, but I prefer my raspberry continental [emoji19] now I have to see how easy it is to send back to Macy's from the UK. Wish me luck lol



What don't you like about the color?

I love my raspberry wallet most, but like having other colors to alternate between as well.


----------



## Suz82

I would like it a touch brighter, if I could have raspberry in this style I would be all over it... Or pomegranate but that's not going to happen lol


----------



## myvillarreal26

My wallet I'm currently using.


----------



## kj_whodoff

kerriberri76 said:


> I just snagged this wallet on clearance at Macy's for $30 but it had no tags with it so I have no idea what it's called. The sales associate said it had been a return and was an older style. Any help on what it's called?
> View attachment 2984473
> View attachment 2984474




So I know this is an old question, but it is the large signature snap wallet.  The color you have was a holiday exclusive from a couple of years ago. Great deal!


----------



## Newpurselover28

I am planning to order the MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set' Travel Saffiano Zip Around Wallet. I was wondering if anyone knows if the iphone 5 will fit inside the wallet?


----------



## sleepykris

kerriberri76 said:


> I just got this wallet today on clearance from Dillards. I normally use a zip around wallet but thought I'd try this style, it's the Jet Set Travel Large Slim wallet in Heritage Blue. How do you feel about this one? Pros/Cons? If you have it, how do you like it?
> View attachment 2953498
> View attachment 2953499



I actually prefer this style, it's very similar to the Kate spade Stacy wallet.  The button snap allows access easily.  It looks like the style is discontinued for now.


----------



## sleepykris

I purchased this one for my mother in law in Merlot.  I love how many pockets there are.  Was thinking of getting one in Tulip for myself.


----------



## andral5

sleepykris said:


> I purchased this one for my mother in law in Merlot.  I love how many pockets there are.  Was thinking of getting one in Tulip for myself.



The color is to die for! Can you lease post a pic of the interior? I'm actually looking for something similar myself. Wit maaaaany card slots. Not necessarily credit cards but you know, library cards, all kind of IDs, etc.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sleepykris said:


> I purchased this one for my mother in law in Merlot.  I love how many pockets there are.  Was thinking of getting one in Tulip for myself.



what a wonderful color!


----------



## sleepykris

andral5 said:


> The color is to die for! Can you lease post a pic of the interior? I'm actually looking for something similar myself. Wit maaaaany card slots. Not necessarily credit cards but you know, library cards, all kind of IDs, etc.



Here you go.  LOTS of card slots.  It opens flat too.  I prefer this style over the accordion.  It costs slightly more, at $158 USD.


----------



## andral5

sleepykris said:


> Here you go.  LOTS of card slots.  It opens flat too.  I prefer this style over the accordion.  It costs slightly more, at $158 USD.



Thanks a lot! Exactly my style of wallet. Looking forward to the sales


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this style! I bought this same wallet on michaelkors.com in blossom yesterday for $82.95. They had a few other colors on sale also. Free shipping and it's supposed to be here tomorrow!!! 




sleepykris said:


> Here you go.  LOTS of card slots.  It opens flat too.  I prefer this style over the accordion.  It costs slightly more, at $158 USD.







andral5 said:


> Thanks a lot! Exactly my style of wallet. Looking forward to the sales


----------



## sleepykris

andral5 said:


> Thanks a lot! Exactly my style of wallet. Looking forward to the sales



Sure thing.  Me too, hopefully the color I want will be discounted soon.


----------



## sleepykris

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this style! I bought this same wallet on michaelkors.com in blossom yesterday for $82.95. They had a few other colors on sale also. Free shipping and it's supposed to be here tomorrow!!!



Wow great price.  That's half off.  I am waiting for Tulip to go on sale, hopefully Black Friday.


----------



## mrfcupcake

sleepykris said:


> I purchased this one for my mother in law in Merlot.  I love how many pockets there are.  Was thinking of getting one in Tulip for myself.




Such a gorgeous wallet!

Am I correct in thinking the Bedford wallet doesn't open up all the way but the Jet Set does? It's hard to tell from the photos online.


----------



## sleepykris

Yay, I got my tulip on sale at Macy's during Black Friday.  Initially, tulip didn't show up online but only deep teal, so I bought deep teal.  Tulip then appeared in stock and was only $87.99.  I bought it right away.  Here it is in comparison to the teal and the Kate Spade in thistle, my other new wallet.  I have it also pictured to my old Kate spade wallet in gulard. I much prefer the size of the MK since I have so many cards.  The lighting isn't good since it's night but tulip so so pretty.


----------



## sleepykris

I'm having problems editing my posts, can an admin please delete the previous post?  Here is the comparison pic


----------



## sleepykris

mrfcupcake said:


> Such a gorgeous wallet!
> 
> Am I correct in thinking the Bedford wallet doesn't open up all the way but the Jet Set does? It's hard to tell from the photos online.
> 
> View attachment 3198815


Sorry for the late reply but that one looks like accordion to me.  There's some jet sets that are accordion,  its hard to tell, I can tell by the price.  The one that opens flat is $158 USD regular price.  The smaller iPhone case wallet also opens flat and that one is $98USD regular price I believe.  I really liked the size of that one But I needed a lot of card slots so went with the bigger one.


----------



## paula3boys

sleepykris said:


> I'm having problems editing my posts, can an admin please delete the previous post?  Here is the comparison pic




Love that tulip wallet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Any reviews, opinions on the Jet set travel wallet(this is the large full zip, accordion) in either gold or silver. 

My daughter wants one for xmas so trying to help the son in law.. as he has no clue only just a full size wallet like mine he says... lol. (mine is Coach btw )


----------



## paula3boys

Got a new pearl grey travel wallet. Here is a pic comparing to my regularly used flat zip wallet


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> Got a new pearl grey travel wallet. Here is a pic comparing to my regularly used flat zip wallet




Love both of them. Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> Love both of them. Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Got a new pearl grey travel wallet. Here is a pic comparing to my regularly used flat zip wallet



They are both really nice! quite the size difference.


----------



## yellamour

I got my Travel wallet in Dusty rose, it's best wallet i ever have! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






It's plenty of room for all my cards!


----------



## AuntJulie

starlight0229 said:


> Thanks. I had looked on Macy's using the name you mentioned, but that wasn't how they had it listed. I watched your video again and got the name off the hangtag and was able to find it that way. Thankfully somewhere other than Macy's has the color I want. (I'm in the middle of an issue with Macy's that makes me not trust buying from them unless it's in stock at my local store.)


I have a 6+ as well and it's slim pickings finding a wallet for it. Every website I've been to lists the sizing a little different. The MK site says its 8". Dillard's says its just over 6". It's frustrating trying to ensure I get the right one. 

Did you get yours yet?  Have you tried to fit the 6+ that has a small case inside the wallet?  Or do you have to have the phone bare I. Order to fit in the wallet?


----------



## trefusisgirl

AuntJulie said:


> I have a 6+ as well and it's slim pickings finding a wallet for it. Every website I've been to lists the sizing a little different. The MK site says its 8". Dillard's says its just over 6". It's frustrating trying to ensure I get the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get yours yet?  Have you tried to fit the 6+ that has a small case inside the wallet?  Or do you have to have the phone bare I. Order to fit in the wallet?




On kors website they do large jet set i think tech wallets I have a black one and my 6 plus in it's apple case fits in it perfectly.  It isn't the smallest wallet in the world obviously but it protects my phone and has a wristlet on it so i can use it as a mini clutch as wel when i nip to the shops.  Other than that it is impossible to find something kors wise to fit the phone I found.


----------



## cny1941

Bought these two to match my new large black Selma. I normally don't match my purse and accessories but I'll give it a try [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3224963
> 
> 
> Bought these two to match my new large black Selma. I normally don't match my purse and accessories but I'll give it a try [emoji4]



These are really pretty! You can never go wrong with black accessories, IMO!


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> These are really pretty! You can never go wrong with black accessories, IMO!




Thank you so much. Haven't bought black purse for years but got two this year plus another one in navy/black combo.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3224963
> 
> 
> Bought these two to match my new large black Selma. I normally don't match my purse and accessories but I'll give it a try [emoji4]



Black always looks so sleek and classy. Can't go wrong with this color. Great accessories!


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Black always looks so sleek and classy. Can't go wrong with this color. Great accessories!




Thank you. Love MK accessories [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3224963
> 
> 
> Bought these two to match my new large black Selma. I normally don't match my purse and accessories but I'll give it a try [emoji4]





MDT said:


> These are really pretty! You can never go wrong with black accessories, IMO!



Gorgeous!!! +1


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! +1




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## JadeExpress

Dillard's had a 40% off purse sale the day after Christmas!!! This included 40% off marked down prices as well. Got this beautiful Jet Set wallet to match my MK Grayson. Soooooo happy!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I was not satisfied for quite some time with my current MK wallet because it only has 8 card slots so i bought an new larger one yesterday. And because i wanted a smaller wallet for my small/crossbody, in went out againt today and bougt a small one.

The large one is called "Adele Double-Zip Wallet" and the small one is called "Jet Set Travel Medium Zip Around".


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood Hills said:


> I was not satisfied for quite some time with my current MK wallet because it only has 8 card slots so i bought an new larger one yesterday. And because i wanted a smaller wallet for my small/crossbody, in went out againt today and bougt a small one.
> 
> The large one is called "Adele Double-Zip Wallet" and the small one is called "Jet Set Travel Medium Zip Around".
> 
> View attachment 3227314
> 
> View attachment 3227315
> 
> View attachment 3227316
> 
> View attachment 3227317
> 
> View attachment 3227318
> 
> View attachment 3227319




I wish stores still sold the medium one.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

paula3boys said:


> I wish stores still sold the medium one.



Is the medium the same size as those phone/wallet combination wristlets?


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood Hills said:


> I was not satisfied for quite some time with my current MK wallet because it only has 8 card slots so i bought an new larger one yesterday. And because i wanted a smaller wallet for my small/crossbody, in went out againt today and bougt a small one.
> 
> The large one is called "Adele Double-Zip Wallet" and the small one is called "Jet Set Travel Medium Zip Around".
> 
> View attachment 3227314
> 
> View attachment 3227315
> 
> View attachment 3227316
> 
> View attachment 3227317
> 
> View attachment 3227318
> 
> View attachment 3227319




Thanks for sharing. I'm wondering what's inside the Adele wallet looks good love it.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

cny1941 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm wondering what's inside the Adele wallet looks good love it.



What i like about the Adele is that it has 25 card slots, my current MK wallet only has 8.
The Adele also comes in a smartphone wristlet version.


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood Hills said:


> What i like about the Adele is that it has 25 card slots, my current MK wallet only has 8.
> The Adele also comes in a smartphone wristlet version.




Sometimes I think I need this big wallet (traveling). My wallet also holds 8 cards and I use the card holder to hold the rest of them. I just love that MK has so many kind of wallets to choose from [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood Hills said:


> Is the medium the same size as those phone/wallet combination wristlets?




Slightly smaller


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> Sometimes I think I need this big wallet (traveling). My wallet also holds 8 cards and I use the card holder to hold the rest of them. I just love that MK has so many kind of wallets to choose from [emoji4]




I like the variety too


----------



## HeatherL

I'm trying to downsize my wallet from the continental size to the travel/wristlet size.

This is another b-day gift I picked up yesterday at the MK store and as a bonus it was nicely discounted!!!

I really wanted something in Steel Grey but to be honest I'm a little concerned about the material as saffiano can take a beating!

It's very pretty though (IMO)


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> I'm trying to downsize my wallet from the continental size to the travel/wristlet size.
> 
> This is another b-day gift I picked up yesterday at the MK store and as a bonus it was nicely discounted!!!
> 
> I really wanted something in Steel Grey but to be honest I'm a little concerned about the material as saffiano can take a beating!
> 
> It's very pretty though (IMO)
> 
> View attachment 3227798
> 
> View attachment 3227799




This is very pretty. I have one of these in pear saffiano & it's a pretty good wallet.  I feel like yours will be easier to use than saffiano though. The softer leather will probably be more flexible than saffiano.


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> This is very pretty. I have one of these in pear saffiano & it's a pretty good wallet.  I feel like yours will be easier to use than saffiano though. The softer leather will probably be more flexible than saffiano.




Thanks!  I love pear, such an awesome pop of color!
My previous wallet was the large saffiano wallet which was/is indestructible but want to see if I can handle smaller.  I just feel like this material can scratch/rip easier.  It feels more delicate but only Time will tell.


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone have the JULIANA MEDIUM SAFFIANO LEATHER WALLET? I saw this one in a beautiful color combo on sale on MK site, but would love feedback and pictures of the inserts front and back if you have them


----------



## Parisianchick1

&#128525;&#128525; lovely colour


----------



## Demen

Here're my new sweetie - Juliana Medium Saffiano Leather wallet, love the color so much


----------



## paula3boys

Demen said:


> Here're my new sweetie - Juliana Medium Saffiano Leather wallet, love the color so much



I got it too


----------



## janiesea3

paula3boys said:


> I got it too



Could you show us what the inside looks like? TIA


----------



## chasy093

Demen said:


> Here're my new sweetie - Juliana Medium Saffiano Leather wallet, love the color so much


Lovely colour!!


----------



## Fendilove

I purchased the same wallet in the mk print with ghw. I don't use the card holder but it has come in handy for smaller bags! I use the zipper pouch as a coin purse but it can hold 2-3 cards with no problem. Very versatile wallet for sure!


----------



## Hollywood H

I got the same wallet in Celadon. I like the special design.


----------



## Demen

chasy093 said:


> Lovely colour!!


Thank you ^^



Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3399760
> View attachment 3399759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the same wallet in the mk print with ghw. I don't use the card holder but it has come in handy for smaller bags! I use the zipper pouch as a coin purse but it can hold 2-3 cards with no problem. Very versatile wallet for sure!



Congrats & Enjoy it ^^



Hollywood H said:


> I got the same wallet in Celadon. I like the special design.
> View attachment 3399958



Ah I love the color so much, congrats ^^


----------



## cdtracing

I have been thinking about getting a MK wallet & my youngest son must have been reading my mind.  He gave me this MK zip travel wallet in soft leather for my birthday.  He said he decided to play it safe & get me a black one so I can use it with everything. I don't change out my wallet very often.  It's nice & big; I always have problems finding wallets that will fit everything.  I'm always carrying business cards, receipts, ect.  I can also use this as a clutch if I need to.


----------



## Fendilove

That's such a cute and thoughtful gift from your son! Enjoy the new wallet!


----------



## cdtracing

Fendilove said:


> That's such a cute and thoughtful gift from your son! Enjoy the new wallet!



He's very thoughtful, especially for a young man.  He always tries to find me something that I would especially like.  He's pretty good a picking out purses & such; he's better at it than his dad.   He tends to be observant & remembers what I have & don't have.  He will even remember a random passing comment I will make at times...like saying I wish I had a wallet that would hold all I need so I don't have to have multiple smaller ones in my bag. LOL


----------



## cny1941

Using my new wallet "Greenwich wallet" in cherry/ballet. Love the color combination [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

Love that color combinations!!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Love that color combinations!!



Thanks [emoji173]️ I think MK has it in other color combinations but I couldn't find it on their website anymore [emoji17]


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my Isabel wallet I got Nordstrom to price match a sale at Macy's a week or so ago, since I had a gift card. It's bigger than I expected. I've placed it beside the Jet Set Travel wallet for size comparison.


----------



## Ninus

I need your help 
I'm looking at a new wallet, Jet Set Travel. But I can't decide on what size to get! How many cardslots do one actually need?
	

		
			
		

		
	






They have it in Ballet that I love at full price, or at a discount in Coral, Sky and Lillac.


----------



## HeatherL

Ninus said:


> I need your help
> I'm looking at a new wallet, Jet Set Travel. But I can't decide on what size to get! How many cardslots do one actually need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410109
> View attachment 3410112
> View attachment 3410113
> 
> 
> They have it in Ballet that I love at full price, or at a discount in Coral, Sky and Lillac.



I downsized at the end of last year from the standard size wallet.  I made it work.  I use different compartments for cards as well as the three provided.  I'll attach a pic & hope it helps.
I just wanted more space in my bags and I'm loving it!






(I can't break the need for a checkbook so I use the sticky notes as my "checkbook").


----------



## laurelenas

Demen said:


> Here're my new sweetie - Juliana Medium Saffiano Leather wallet, love the color so much





paula3boys said:


> I got it too





Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3399760
> View attachment 3399759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the same wallet in the mk print with ghw. I don't use the card holder but it has come in handy for smaller bags! I use the zipper pouch as a coin purse but it can hold 2-3 cards with no problem. Very versatile wallet for sure!





Hollywood H said:


> I got the same wallet in Celadon. I like the special design.
> View attachment 3399958



I love the design of this wallet. How are you liking it? Is the coin purse chain detachable?


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> I love the design of this wallet. How are you liking it? Is the coin purse chain detachable?



The chain is not detachable


----------



## Suz82

Ninus said:


> I need your help
> I'm looking at a new wallet, Jet Set Travel. But I can't decide on what size to get! How many cardslots do one actually need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410109
> View attachment 3410112
> View attachment 3410113
> 
> 
> They have it in Ballet that I love at full price, or at a discount in Coral, Sky and Lillac.



I really like the second one size wise, but saying that it is smaller than my jet set continental. I love it but wish it was smaller.


----------



## Stephg

Would like to get a smaller wallet, all I have are large and find they take up too much room in certain bags. I like the jet set travel wallet that was posted above with the coin compartment inside. I have found a good deal on either blush, ballet or pink grapefruit and cannot decide. They are all beautiful colours in different ways! I love the neutral blush shade and love the pop of colour from pink grapefruit. Currently I have 3 kate spade wallets (black, yellow and merlot) and a michael kors jet set zip wallet, it's quite large and it's in ecru. Looking for a colour to go with my new babies on the way - dark dune selma and dusty rose selma. What do you ladies think about blush, ballet and pink grapefruit?


----------



## paula3boys

Stephg said:


> Would like to get a smaller wallet, all I have are large and find they take up too much room in certain bags. I like the jet set travel wallet that was posted above with the coin compartment inside. I have found a good deal on either blush, ballet or pink grapefruit and cannot decide. They are all beautiful colours in different ways! I love the neutral blush shade and love the pop of colour from pink grapefruit. Currently I have 3 kate spade wallets (black, yellow and merlot) and a michael kors jet set zip wallet, it's quite large and it's in ecru. Looking for a colour to go with my new babies on the way - dark dune selma and dusty rose selma. What do you ladies think about blush, ballet and pink grapefruit?



Out of those three I'd get pink grapefruit based on your current collection


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Would like to get a smaller wallet, all I have are large and find they take up too much room in certain bags. I like the jet set travel wallet that was posted above with the coin compartment inside. I have found a good deal on either blush, ballet or pink grapefruit and cannot decide. They are all beautiful colours in different ways! I love the neutral blush shade and love the pop of colour from pink grapefruit. Currently I have 3 kate spade wallets (black, yellow and merlot) and a michael kors jet set zip wallet, it's quite large and it's in ecru. Looking for a colour to go with my new babies on the way - dark dune selma and dusty rose selma. What do you ladies think about blush, ballet and pink grapefruit?



I think any of them would go with DD or DR, just depends want you want more a neutral wallet or a pop of coral x


----------



## TraGiv

I'm really loving my Michael Kors Liane Small Leather Billfold!  It's the perfect size for my small handbags.


----------



## amethyst25

TraGiv said:


> I'm really loving my Michael Kors Liane Small Leather Billfold!  It's the perfect size for my small handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421272
> View attachment 3421275
> View attachment 3421277



Totally agree. Been looking everywhere for a soft compact wallet like this. And that color looks great on that wallet btw, is it watermelon?


----------



## TraGiv

No, it's coral.


----------



## Aysha11

Hollywood H said:


> I got the same wallet in Celadon. I like the special design.
> View attachment 3399958


oooh such a cute wallet and lovely colour!!


----------



## Aysha11

Anyone own juliana large wallet? Does it fit a phone?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TraGiv said:


> I'm really loving my Michael Kors Liane Small Leather Billfold!  It's the perfect size for my small handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421272
> View attachment 3421275
> View attachment 3421277



i just bought this as well... my dept store had it on special for under $40. it *was* going to be my first ever MK piece... but the zipper was defective on the back coin pocket and i exchanged it. same thing with the second one i tried. i have heard terrible things about mk items and sadly, it came true for me. the layout of this item is wonderful though and i really liked the look. i just didn't see being able to have this hold up for long with the bad zipper, it catches on itself and tilts to the side so you can't run it straight. this is my experience only with this item... i bought it in navy.


----------



## Stephg

Just got this cutie. Seller said its dusty blue but looks lilac to me. Either way it's a nice colour and I like the smaller size.


----------



## TraGiv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just bought this as well... my dept store had it on special for under $40. it *was* going to be my first ever MK piece... but the zipper was defective on the back coin pocket and i exchanged it. same thing with the second one i tried. i have heard terrible things about mk items and sadly, it came true for me. the layout of this item is wonderful though and i really liked the look. i just didn't see being able to have this hold up for long with the bad zipper, it catches on itself and tilts to the side so you can't run it straight. this is my experience only with this item... i bought it in navy.



Yes the first one I tried in the store had that problem. The one I bought is fine. No problems so far. I just love this little wallet.


----------



## @rmc@ndy

does anyone have the ava studded wallet?


----------



## hollymable

My new Jet Set Travel Carryall Card Case in Blossom I got from Macy's sale! It's got 8 card slots including the ID slot, a bill compartment and a back zip for coins.


----------



## Kwilliams80

paula3boys said:


> Got a new pearl grey travel wallet. Here is a pic comparing to my regularly used flat zip wallet


Where were these made? I've seen a few but they say made in Thailand which I found to be odd


----------



## paula3boys

Kwilliams80 said:


> Where were these made? I've seen a few but they say made in Thailand which I found to be odd



I don't know as I no longer have them. I don't recall any of my MK items being made in Thailand though. You should contact MK to get that info.


----------



## trishachand1982




----------



## Stephg

Gave in and ordered the jet set wallet in plum... that colour was haunting me! Will post pics when I get her!


----------



## Stephg

Received my plum wallet, lovely colour! So deep and rich, pics don't do it justice. 




Also just noticed it is slightly longer then my lilac wallet and has one more card slot. Unexpected but nice surprise.


----------



## Stephg

Picked up this cutie too, what a great wallet!


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> Picked up this cutie too, what a great wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3449181


Love the colour and it's very convenient...you can use them seperately or together!


----------



## HappyLVaddict

Stephg said:


> Picked up this cutie too, what a great wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3449181


Can you post more pictures of how ot looks inside, please?


----------



## Stephg

HappyLVaddict said:


> Can you post more pictures of how ot looks inside, please?



3 pieces - change pouch with chain attached to it, card case and then the wallet. The inside of the wallet has 3 card slots plus a pocket behind them and an exterior pocket in back. It actually holds a lot for such a small sized wallet.


----------



## HappyLVaddict

Stephg said:


> 3 pieces - change pouch with chain attached to it, card case and then the wallet. The inside of the wallet has 3 card slots plus a pocket behind them and an exterior pocket in back. It actually holds a lot for such a small sized wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3449962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449961


Thank you! It looks very nice!


----------



## loveforpurses

My 1st wallet from MK[emoji173]️ It's jet set wristlet.


----------



## Glttglam

I got this Ava large trifold wallet in the mail the other day in optic white.


----------



## cdtracing

I only have 1 MK wallet.  I change my purses way more than I do my wallets. LOL  This was a gift from my youngest son for my Birthday 2016.


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> I only have 1 MK wallet.  I change my purse way more than I do my wallets. LOL  This was a gift from my youngest son for my Birthday 2016.
> View attachment 3603592


It's beautiful[emoji2] What a lovely, sweet, sentimental gift from your son[emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> It's beautiful[emoji2] What a lovely, sweet, sentimental gift from your son[emoji2]


He's the only one of my boys that caters to my love of purses & such.  He's given me 3 MK purses over the past few years for Christmas or my birthday.  He said he would leave the jewelry gifts to Dad. LOL


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> He's the only one of my boys that caters to my love of purses & such.  He's given me 3 MK purses over the past few years for Christmas or my birthday.  He said he would leave the jewelry gifts to Dad. LOL


Aww that's so sweet[emoji2]


----------



## nladxo

Has anyone purchased the Mercer Tri-Fold Leather Wallet yet?

I ordered it yesterday and I'm super excited to get it as my current MK wallet is ripping by the photo ID slot  I believe that the Mercer is a relatively new wallet but just thought I'd check on here!


----------



## nladxo

Finally got my trifold Mercer wallet! I've had about 2 other Michael Kors wallets and this one is my favourite. It has a card slot for every card I keep in my wallet and has more room for even more extra cards.


----------



## yellamour

nladxo said:


> Finally got my trifold Mercer wallet! I've had about 2 other Michael Kors wallets and this one is my favourite. It has a card slot for every card I keep in my wallet and has more room for even more extra cards.


Could u show there u place your cash in this wallet?


----------



## Karyy Yac

Love her


----------



## shengnes

I picked up this wallet on my way home from work tonight. I wanted a Ballet colored wallet since I have a couple purses in this color. I really love it.


----------



## Krab

shengnes said:


> I picked up this wallet on my way home from work tonight. I wanted a Ballet colored wallet since I have a couple purses in this color. I really love it.
> View attachment 3649513


Oooo lovely wallet!!


----------



## Glttglam

I bought this Jet set saffiano card holder in cherry yesterday on a small Mother's day shopping spree


----------



## Alliekatt29

Jet Set Smartphone wallet in raspberry.  For those curious, it fits iPhone 6+/7+, even with a slim case.


----------



## Butterdaisy

My Bedford Carryall in Denim. Pleasantly surprised at how big the coin slot is and how easy it is to get in and out of. It's my first small wallet and loving it not taking up so much space like my larger wallets did before.


----------



## RKM85

I went to Michael Kors yesterday looking for a purse but they didn't have the one I wanted but I spotted this. I couldn't resist this wallet in this colour! It's great for my smaller bags


----------



## Butterdaisy

RKM85 said:


> I went to Michael Kors yesterday looking for a purse but they didn't have the one I wanted but I spotted this. I couldn't resist this wallet in this colour! It's great for my smaller bags


Great color choice! [emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

Butterdaisy said:


> Great color choice! [emoji170]


I agree! I love electric blue


----------



## ejonesatl

Here's two...


----------



## Alliekatt29

My newest jet set phone wallets in soft pink, fawn and sunflower.  They join raspberry, already in my collection.


----------



## omri

Alliekatt29 said:


> My newest jet set phone wallets in soft pink, fawn and sunflower.  They join raspberry, already in my collection.


They are so nice!


----------



## Nana61256

Picked up this MK Rivington wallet on sale in the Ballet color.  Gorgeous and a lot of organization.  Love it!!


----------



## Sarah03

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3812703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this MK Rivington wallet on sale in the Ballet color.  Gorgeous and a lot of organization.  Love it!!



Beautiful!


----------



## chasy093

Just received my new mercer wallet! Love it


----------



## trinabelly

Black will never be boring


----------



## millivanilli

Karyy Yac said:


> View attachment 3643284
> 
> 
> Love her


 Oh I wanted to have that so badly


----------



## Glttglam

Michael Kors Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink I just got as part of my Valentine's present


----------



## RuedeNesle

Resuscitating this thread with my latest MK wallet. Chain embossed leather zip-around card case. Bright Red/Gold. Purchased Saturday at Macy's. On sale for $35.10!


----------



## Glttglam

I forgot to post about my Jet set continental wallet in bright red I got recently.


----------



## ClassicJ

. I’m using my winter wallet for now. It’s still cold and cloudy here so I haven’t had the urge to switch bags or wallets. Oh well, I love the functionality of this wallet!


----------

